# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >   So.....just got back from our first trip to St. John.  I tried so hard not to compare it to SBH but I couldn't help it.  We had a nice time but I'm wishing we just saved our money and planned a trip

## kristi0119

So.....just got back from our first trip to St. John.  I tried so hard not to compare it to SBH but I couldn't help it.  We had a nice time but I'm wishing we just saved our money and planned a trip to SBH.  The St. John beaches are beautiful and there are tons of them - you can't even come close to seeing them all!  We especially enjoyed Francis Bay & Vie's Beach.  The highlight of our trip was when we saw a couple of BIG sharks snorkeling at Vie's beach.  Also the conch fritters at Vie's Snack Shack are AWESOME!  Alas, that will be our last trip to St. John since our heart belongs to SBH.

----------


## MartinS

Great information. I am planning a trip to St. Johns for next year. I just need to see it and get it crossed off my list. Did you do a villa or hotel? I would love some details.....

----------


## andynap

Watch out for the  "BIG sharks snorkeling".  :P

----------


## kristi0119

We stayed in a villa south of Coral Bay "Coral Cove" - rented from Catered To.  They were absolutely wonderful to work with.  We had a few problems and they were extremely responsive and they even issued us a credit to compensate for our inconveniences.  I highly recommend using them.  They are the very comparable to WIMCO/SiBarth IMHO.  Although I LOVED the villa, I would not stay in that location again.  If I could do it all over again I would stay in a more central location, perhaps Catherineburg.  Also, you can only reach the island via ferry boat.  I would recommend renting a car in St. Thomas and taking the car ferry over.  This seemed much easier than taking a taxi with all your luggage to the ferry and then getting a car on St. John (unless you subscribe to the "carry-on only" philosophy). Let me know if you have any more questions - I would be more than happy to help.  I've also found that the STJ forums do not compare to sbhonline - I didn't find them to be overly useful.  Happy planning!!!

----------


## kristi0119

> Watch out for the  "BIG sharks snorkeling".  :P



Andy, are you making fun of me??? LMAO!  I swear that a 12 foot shark was 3 feet from my husband.  The shark I saw was at least 8 feet long - although it was probably 10 feet below me.  I'm not an alarmist but I did almost pee my pants  :Big Grin:

----------


## andynap

Me make fun? Never. I just thought the juxtapostion of the words was funny- but not you.

----------


## kristi0119

Oh, I get it - sometimes it takes me awhile to catch on...I guess I should have been more clear that we saw BIG sharks *while we were* snorkeling!   :cool:

----------


## bto

wow...i WOULD have peed mine for sure....12 foot shark is not what I want to see while snorkeling although i realize some people live for that!  You are brave.  

I think someone on the forum has seen sharks in sbh, while snorkeling.

----------


## MartinS

My St. John's trip will most likely go off next summer. I won't start planning until after the first of year. You'll probably hear from me then LOL.

----------


## MIke R

I think when you go to St John and experience it, you will not treat it as an island to be "crossed off your list"..it is a spectacular island with beaches and topography far superior to St Barts...most of it is protected national parkland...some great bars too....no it doesnt have copious amounts of 5 star restaurants, but, hard as this is to believe, some of us dont go on  vacation with eating as the primary activity :p ....

go with an open mind and enjoy her natural beauty because there is plenty of it

----------


## MartinS

I am one of those that don't need the 5 star eatery's for sure. I hope to get there next year. It might be a dad & daughter trip late this summer or whatever next summer........

----------


## Jeanette

To me, St. John is the Garden of Eden. And there are many truly wonderful restaurants...

----------

